# My dedicated room



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

First post, and my dedicated room.
Description at: http://www.klipschcorner.com/SystemProfileDisplay.aspx?Id=1

I am a horrific photographer:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi damon and welcome to the Shack!

So you are a big Klipsch fan I see. Looks like you got a pretty good setup there.

I don't do so well with photography myself... :huh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, I think I need to get some lamps down there for more light, but I'm still a bad photographer :nerd:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Gotta love Klipsch. I've got some. Not Cornwalls but still sound nice.

You might want to put your camera on a tripod or rest it on something then tweak the aperature and/or shutter speed (exposure). Open the aperature up and descrease the shutter speed, turning the flash off, and you should get a nice picture. Since the shutter speed is slow if you are holding the camera you will get a blury picture because you can't help but move or tremble slightly. The flash will also tend to wash out the projection screen and cause anything shiny to gleam (like the leather on your sweet furniture). Increase the ISO setting also and you might remove some of the grain and blur.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello ! Nice center channel ! I did the same with Yamaha NS-1000 !

Great room you got !

JP


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

not bad, next time you try to take pics of the screen, turn the flash off and set the camera on self timer then put it down on something solid. This will slow the shutter speed down.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks like a nice size romm..But I have to ask, why such a small screen?


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice room and comfty chairs.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe the first pic has been changed. User is no longer active, but must have replaced his image on his host.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

MatrixDweller said:


> I believe the first pic has been changed. User is no longer active, but must have replaced his image on his host.


All righty. Did not notice this.
Thanks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I havent seen those klipsh speakers at the local best buy store before, haha! Awesome theater by the way!


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

Even though I have a nice set of Klipsch earbuds, I've never really given their speakers a fair shake. The palladium series are real beauties, though! Too rich for my blood!


----------

